
Ask HN: Anyone using a markdown file based CMS for more than a year? - altsyset
Does anyone use a flat file-based CMS for more than a year? How have you dealt with all the file in time, with scaling? Has performance degraded through time?<p>I want to start a new blog and I don&#x27;t want Wordpress or related CMS. I would love to try flat file based CMS but I am worried about scaling and other issues that might arise through time and growth. So, what are some of the challenges that you faced with time and growth?
======
onion2k
I've only been using Gatsby for a little over a year, but before I started I
did wonder about performance as a potential problem, so I tested it. It
generated a clean build of a site with 1000 source files in about 3 seconds on
my 5 year old Mac Air. I don't imagine I'll ever actually write that much.

~~~
altsyset
1000 is a lot and I would consider my project a success if it goes that much.

